# Help me shop for my betta!



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Not every day someone asks you to help them spend their money, huh? :-D

I'm looking into getting my first betta, and I want to make sure I do things right... but I am on a limited budget so if we could stay below $150-$200 that would be dandy (less is more). I wanted to see what y'all thought of a petco kit I've found. It comes with some sort of filtration, but I'm not sure if it's adequate or even overkill for my future betta boy's needs. I don't think it comes with a heater either, so I'll need advice on how easily a heater could be added and what heater to get.

My dad and I had a 30 some odd gallon tank of tropical freshwater fish that we ran together when I was younger, so I'm not 100% clueless... but I'm a little rusty.

So here's the tank I've found thus far:
http://www.petco.com/product/12788/...grated-Aquarium-Kit.aspx?CoreCat=FishFC_Tanks


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I think that is one of the tanks alot of us betta owners get. I would get it.
So now all you need is
*water conditioner (I would get a big bottle)
*Plants
*gravel/rocks or marbles
*A cave or something to hide in
*Thermometer
*Aquarium salt
*Any meds you would want ahead of time(JFE or ich stuff)
*heater (hydor mini heater)
*& of course your betta!

If I forgot something, I'm pretty sure everyone else will say something.
Good luck when getting your betta


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

The only thing in that list of needed items that really surprises me is the aquarium salt. Bettas like things a little salty? How much?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

1/4 teaspoon per gallon. It's more of a treatment/preventive. Some betta owners don't use it. But a lot of use just put that tiny bit in as a preventive to some sicknesses.


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

Haha thats a very large budget! Are you looking for one betta? Because trust me, once you get one, you'll NEED another ;]

Sets ups aren't nearly that expensive... This set up is very good, and generally inexpensive. This is what I use ^^ (mine is split though, for 2 bettas. so with this setup you could always split the tank and house two and they'll still have plenty of room!)

I'm going by how my local stores price things. I'm guessing it'll be around the same anywhere...

This is EVERYTHING I can think of you needing, and pretty much everything is a one time cost item except food and water conditioner ^^

italics are things you're going to have to keep buying. And you can check craigslist for cheap, gently used things. but just be sure to wash it good! :-]

10G aquarium (around $12)
aquarium topper (around $7)
Marineland 50W heater (around $23)
floating thermometer ($2)
fake silk plants (you can get a couple good ones for like $15)
a cave (mine was $6)
little accessorie, like a sign or a buddah like me! ($5)
subtrate (like $7)
a betta appropriate net ($4)
_betta pellets ($4)_
_freeze dried bloodworms ($3)
aquarium salt ($3)
water conditioner ($4)_
and last but not least, your betta! (mine were both around $5)
TOTAL : $100

And if you want to split the tank, you can make dividers for under 5 dollars. ^^

Hope I didn't forget anything!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

I have that tank!! Our male betta loves it, he's always got a huge bubblenest. Anyway you could do live plants if you wanted, although I tend to stick with plastic. 5 gallons seems to be a great amount for a betta, but there are other styles if you don't like the hex. Just a heads up if you place it in/near direct sunlight the corners of the tank quickly build up with algae. It's not difficult to clean, but I just thought I'd let you know. At walmart they have a 5 gallon kit with filter/hood/light/tank for about $25. (I'm actually going to pick one up today  ) It is shaped like this ten gallon http://www.teskepetandgarden.com/prodimg/10010.jpg so just if you wanted a different shape  good luck with your betta! soon you'll see you just can't have one!


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Sounds good. I've got my internet shopping cart all filled up. Here's what I've got:

-- 5 gal tank w/ filter & hood
-- Hydor mini heater
-- gravel
-- 2 fake plants
-- aquarium thermometer
-- water conditioner
-- betta food pellets
-- freeze-dried bloodworms
-- aquarium salt
-- water quality testing strips
-- a cave/tank decor thing 

It comes to a grand total of $105... which is quite happily below my budget. Thanks for your help! The salt tip was particularly enlightening.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 2 suggestions to make. In a 5 gallon you could get a 25 watt heater instead of the Hydor mini heater. I don't think the mini heater would heat that size tank very well. I would recommend a Marineland stealth visitherm. Also, if you are going to be testing your water, the strips are not reliable. I would recommend the API freshwater master liquid test kit.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Ooh, good to know, good to know. I'll go edit. I also realized that I forgot a net... so that'll be added too.


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Hmm... there weren't any 25 watt heaters that I could find. Only 50 watt.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can check at marinedepot. Thats where I got mine.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

You may be able to get a 25 watt at walmart. I know they have some with smaller wattages in the store. You could just go pick that up


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think those are the Tetra whispers. I have one of those too.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

i hope you enjoy your new betta! looks like you will be very well prepared


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Whew... I finally confirmed the online order. Here's to hoping that I've made all of the right choices and will be able to keep a betta happy and healthy. There's no backing out of it now... unless I want to have an aquarium running with nothing in it.

As a side note, I've decided to hold off on getting a heater until I could physically go to the pet store and get it (presumably at the same time as I'm actually getting my betta!)


----------



## PenninInk (Aug 4, 2009)

Hee! My tank came with the best accessory: a mommy.

My mom's been keeping fish for 20 years, there's pretty much nothing food/chemical/medicine-wise that she doesn't have in her cabinet under our 55 gallon downstairs. I managed to get my Betta's setup for about 40 bucks, because most of it was supplemented by my mom's supplies. 

Of course...there's all that shopping to do for the upgrades.

*salivates* Mmmm...upgrades...

I'll never forget the day my mom looked at her giant Pleco, Rosco, and saw that he couldn't turn around well in her 50 gallon.

Me: So...are you going to give him away? I love Rosco.
Mom: I could do that....or I could get a 99 gallon tank instead.
Me: ...
Mom: Who wants to go to the fish store?


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, that must be really nice to have someone at hand who is so knowledgeable about fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## PenninInk (Aug 4, 2009)

Most definitely. Anytime I have a question about Bianco or his tank, I just have to call downstairs.

"Mooom? Can you show me how to properly administer a salt bath?"

"Mooom? Could you help me change Bianco's water?"

And then she's all, "What saturation would you like? Do you have standing water at hand? Don't forget to check your tank's levels!"

The day mom showed my sister and I how to properly measure water in the test tubes, and then to compare our results against the chemical charts, was like a rite of passage. And that's just one facet of our animal education. We've had instruction in breeding, hatching and nursing birds, maintaining rodents, proper snake and lizard hygiene practices, pilling dogs and cats, and endless cleaning of cages, litter boxes, front yards, wood shavings and food dishes.

I had a very full childhood. ^.^


----------



## Eolith (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol, that's neat. My dad sort of showed me the fish-keeping ropes... but he hasn't got fish any more. It'll just be me on my lonesome. I've definitely had a very pet-filled childhood as well. I've always loved it. We had a turtle at one time, three guinea pigs, a rabbit, lots of fish, three hermit crabs, three dogs (two still alive and kicking), and two horses.

Being raised like that, you can imagine how impossible it would be for me not to have a pet to love and look after. Thus, the betta who will be accompanying me to college. ^_^

Anywho, I just realized today that I accidentally ordered two 33 oz things of aquarium salt. >_< That'll probably be enough to last me a while.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yep, at least you got it, lol.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Haha, I love animals, but I've had to learn it all myself. My parents are divorced, my dad is one of the people that seems to know a little about everything and my mom doesn't lol. But I live with my mom and she hates taking care of animals so its all me.


----------

